# Q7 V12 TDI Spotted in Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting looking Q spotted casually parked. 
Read more here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Q7 V12 TDI Spotted in Testing ([email protected])*









Mother of God!









You can fit a tyre around those brake disks.


----------

